

What's Really Delaying the Defeat of Aging? - reasonattlm
http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2012/08/whats-really-delaying-the-defeat-of-aging.php

======
lutusp
> What's Really Delaying the Defeat of Aging?

That's easy to answer -- our ignorance of cell biology. We only have a
superficial understanding of a cell's life cycle and mechanisms.

But this isn't part of the author's reality. A quote from the article: "I
broke the back of the first problem in mid-2000, when I realized that
regenerative medicine - repairing the accumulating damage of aging - will
probably be far simpler and easier to implement than the alternative followed
by most biogerontologists, namely slowing the creation of that damage. By that
time, I had also done most of the heavy lifting of item 2 (as I continued to
do thereafter), by connecting with leading researchers worldwide, mostly face
to face at conferences, and improving their understanding ..."

Wow -- you "broke the back" of a problem that in fact remains unsolved, did
"most of the heavy lifting", and spoke to many leading scientists, "improving
their understanding" of the basic issues? Based on those quotes, this isn't
about aging and gerontology, it's about narcissism. And narcissism, like
aging, is at present incurable.

The author goes on to complain about a lack of funding, but the problem isn't
funding, the problem is a lack of plausible ideas. Obviously if some likely
attack on this problem were proposed and backed up by scientific evidence,
there would be unlimited funding. The sparse funding speaks for itself. And
the author's tendency to "improve the understanding" of the scientists working
in this field isn't a solution, it's an unsolved problem.

